# Heavy bleeding during 2ww and all hope is not lost!



## Tinkerbell1984 (Apr 5, 2013)

Hello!!! 
I have just been through the dreaded 2ww, with heavy bleeding and the worst pain I have ever felt, and my little embryo is still perfectly fine. I just wanted to share my experiences with people in similar positions as just the other week, I was searching all over these forms for answers thinking I had lost my chance of becoming a mummy. I had been having bright red blood for over 8 days, light and very heavy at times, and pain I had never experienced before, but all is fine and I did give up hope. To all new ivfers, I wasnt told this could happen and I've now found out it's fairly common, so if anyone is in the same position, please don't give up hope!


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

and welcome to Fertility Friends   

FF is a lifeline for everyone and anyone, seeking support, information and lasting friendship whilst going through fertility issues. FF members are fantastic listeners when when family, friends, doctors and sometimes even partners just don't "get" what you're going through and feeling.

I've included some forum boards that may help answer some of your questions   
Have a look round the site and if you get a little stuck with the navigation side of things - please ask and we'll do our best to guide you.

*Cycle Buddies ~ *Click Here

*IVF Boards ~ *Click Here

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area. CLICK HERE

FF's chat room is a fabulous place to 'meet' and chat with others. Our newbie chat is every Wednesday. A great chance to meet other new members and find out a little more about how the site works: 
*Newbie chat ~ *Click Here

All the best - our paths may cross again in other areas of the site.

Good luck,

  

Tis xx


----------



## Tinkerbell1984 (Apr 5, 2013)

Hey, 
Thank you for your post, I was/am a little unsure on how this site works, so thanx for the information x


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi Tinkerbell - you can post on any of the boards that are relevant to you - or in fact any board where your experience may help support someone else cycling.


I'm on loads of boards, sometimes just reading and gleaning info - other supporting or being supported.


      for this cycle.


Take care


Tis x


----------



## Diya Malik (Mar 16, 2013)

hello  Tinkerbell1984 congrats   and thank u
  your post brought me a little hope   , as i am going through the same as u were
i had my ET on 5/4/13
at my 9dpt i started spotting with pains
next day the bleeding getting heavier. im now on my 11dpt and more bleeding
my dr said to continue with medicines untill my test on 19th
i've lost all the hope now reading about u brought me some little hope
its my 1st ivf
and these 2ww are the most stressfull period of my life


----------

